# New XCode is confusing



## Viro (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm having trouble with the new Xcode, particularly the new Interface Builder. There used to be a set of lozenges which had items called "Instances", "Classes", "Images", "Sounds", "Nib". These are all gone in the new IB and I am at a total loss :O

The first picture is what I'm used to. The 2nd picture is what I am getting. Reading through the Cocoadevcentral tutorial, their Leopard tutorial doesn't mention this change at all. It's all quite perplexing.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 18, 2008)

Tell me about it! It drove me nuts when I first switched. Actually, it still drives me nuts. The designers seem to have no sympathy for people without powerful graphics cards and enormous monitors. (And even with those, things like the animating size properties pane would still be annoying.)

The Classes tab is gone, and nothing has replaced it directly. Now, if you want to instantiate a custom class (or any class not in the palettes), you need to drag an NSObject from the Library palette into the nib window, and then change its class in the properties window.

Editing of a class's actions and outlets is now done exclusively in XCode, not Interface Builder.

I think the images and sounds are now in the "Media" section of the Library palette.


----------



## Viro (Apr 19, 2008)

How do I see the connections that I've made? By that I mean, I have defined a class with actions and outlets in Xcode and I've written up the implementation. How do I make the connections in Xcode? I've tried setting it by control clicking and then dragging the pointer to the appropriate components, but nothing seems to happen. How do I see what the outlets and actions are connected to?  

Why do they fix something that isn't broken? -.-


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 19, 2008)

It _should_ work pretty much like before. Control-dragging from one item to another will make a new window pop up with an outlets/actions list, and you can connect from there. You can disconnect them from the Connections Inspector (Tools menu).

If the item you're using has no open connection slots, Control-dragging won't do anything, so you might need to disconnect it beforehand.

Also, you need to explicitly import your classes from XCode. I do this by dragging the .h file from XCode into the main nib window. After you do this once, changes made in XCode should automatically propagate to IB.


----------

